# AC Tumblr Theme?



## PixelNoodles (Oct 19, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this:

I'm making a Tumblr where I'm going to post AC things, but I can't find a good theme to use. I don't know how to make them, so I was just wondering if anyone knew where to find any good Animal Crossing themes? 

I've tried Googling but I'm not finding much.

Thank you!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 19, 2013)

Changed the title of the thread and moved to Brewster's.


----------



## PixelNoodles (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you, I wasn't sure where to post it =/


----------



## radical6 (Oct 19, 2013)

i use redux edits
there was an animal crossing redux edit floating around, let me see if i can find it.
ac theme

also if u dont like that theme then you should find one you like i guess and make it animal crossingy? other than that theres not very many ac themes.


----------



## PixelNoodles (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! I'll look through and see what there is. I thought there would me a lot more AC themes and things around.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

PixelNoodles said:


> Thank you! I'll look through and see what there is. I thought there would me a lot more AC themes and things around.



eh most people use random themes and make it animal crossing related (like adding the grass pattern as their background etc) so yeah


----------



## rubyy (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey, i'm on tumblr like 24/7 maybe I could help you out.

If you're new to tumblr find a simple theme and then this is where we'll edit it. Unless you wanna make your own HTML code but that takes forever trust me. I've learnt it the hard way v.v

Adding an AC style background on it, animated or not, the background like Tsundere said could be grass or something.

Adding a good AC based scroller and curser would be awesome, Don't forget a AC name for it;]

You could start simple and work your way into improving it.


Come visit my tumblr for any ideas for themes, link's below. Also Jake. from here has a AC based tumblr, check it out!

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com

Any more questions shoot me a pm!



Oh and here's more ACNL Tumblrs from other TBT members.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?104263-Do-you-have-an-animal-crossing-tumblr


----------

